# Ride for Multiple Sclerosis



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Just wanted to post to raise awareness for Multiple Sclerosis . . . such a debilitating thing to have. My aunt and my husbands uncles' lives were shortened by it. And I bet most people know someone affected by it. So . . .

June 28 - 29th, we both rode the Colorado Bike MS. It was 73 miles the first day and 78 miles up some fairly decent elevation changes (hills). Beautiful weather, beautiful ride, wonderful cheerleaders and support. And all the while raising money and awareness for MS. I'm pretty stiff, my legs hurt and my butt hurts more than you could imagine. When we crossed the finished line yesterday, I was glad that the miles were over, but sad that the event was. Such great camaraderie. The pain was worth it for the cause and it was worth it to make a commitment to improve my own health.

I'm sure there are more that have done something for MS or another cause before. Anyone?


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a picture of DH & I getting ready for our first big hill. It is actually much steeper than it appears. Many riders got off and walked up it. The other picture in front of the lake is Day 2 when we had just rode up the steepest climb of the ride. Then, another of us at a rest stop. Exhausting!


----------

